# Is IBS DEADLY?



## lia_zu (Aug 18, 2010)

Now I'm really desperate. I was googling IBS+weakness and I have found an article where it says that it is deadly. Now, I am really concerned and angry at myself because my husband told me not to read anything on the internet but I didn't listen to him. Now, besides the weakness and tremblings in my hands and legs (and a pulsating abdomen) I am sick with worry about the fact that it can be deadly. Here is the site so check it out, please! Thank you!http://ezinearticles.com/?Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome---AMP-for-IBS&id=1073881


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You have to watch out for medical information on the web, especially from sites like that.IBS may make you wish you were dead, but it doesn't kill people.


----------



## lia_zu (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you K, it makes me feel much better. I know it's not deadly but couldn't help notice the article...My hubby was literally mad when he heard I was googling up things like that. Thank you again!!!!


----------



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

I wouldn't take anything I read on Ezine as gospel truth. As far as I know, anybody can post an article on Ezine. And the so-called "expert authors" there aren't necessarily experts. Here are the "expert" qualifications of the person who wrote that article that you linked: "I managed 100s of websites." I'd stick to articles written by reputable doctors, if I were you.


----------



## lia_zu (Aug 18, 2010)

QuiQui said:


> I wouldn't take anything I read on Ezine as gospel truth. As far as I know, anybody can post an article on Ezine. And the so-called "expert authors" there aren't necessarily experts. Here are the "expert" qualifications of the person who wrote that article that you linked: "I managed 100s of websites." I'd stick to articles written by reputable doctors, if I were you.


----------



## Sorbsy (Sep 5, 2010)

The article reads like a badly written farce.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Kathleen M. said:


> IBS may make you wish you were dead, but it doesn't kill people.


Oh Kathleen, that made me laugh out loud this morning!!


----------



## bball (Jul 2, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> You have to watch out for medical information on the web, especially from sites like that.IBS may make you wish you were dead, but it doesn't kill people.


I know you're extremely knowledgeable with regards to IBS, having read many of your posts, but indirectly I think IBS can be bad. I am not sure if I should go into more detail because it could cause others to worry? It actually ties into a question I wanted to post on the board. I'm sure you would have a great answer though. What are your thoughts?


----------



## freeme (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi have just read your post yet i do think there is a way that ibs can threaten your life,when you are constipated the stools produce toxins as it breaks down inside the bowel puting toxins into the bloodstream then going to other organs of our body basically poisoning our other organs,i believe ibs can be dangerous as i get very ill with toxins going into my body due to the constipation i get pains in my joints and muscles like a flu pain bad headache my head hurts more when i move my eyes and i can barely walk it makes me feel like i am going to die its very scarey,i think doctors dont take ibs serious at all.


----------

